# Before and After! *Lots of pics*



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow you did a great job! Love her summer coat!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thankyou, she's beautiful and has come a looong way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I didn't see the original photos, but she looks like a very typical Aussie standy. 
Long back, weak and very straight quarters with a roach back. Not a bad shoulder, clean straight legs in front, but possibly a little cow hocked behind (may or may not be, can't tell for sure without a good photo from behind with horse standing square). 

Conformation won't change in 6 months for an adult horse, only muscle. The underlying structure is always the same


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks kayty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BLAZERIVERSONG (Oct 5, 2009)

Gosh great job. She looks very loved now. Good on you.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

She is very loved , also Kayty what exactly is a roach back?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

See how her back arches up slightly towards her loins? This will weaken her back and carrying capacity as far as being able to collect goes, coupled with the weak, straight quarters. I certainly wouldn't expect her to go past the very basic levels of dressage and jumping, but she will be a good all rounder if you are not looking at being hugely ambitious on her.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh ok, is that 100% certain that she won't make it? I would like to show her and event with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Not 100%, every horse is different. But a weak back and quarters are going to work against her, rather than a horse with a strong, shorter back and very solid hind quarters that is bred for the job.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

She has gained a fair amount of muscle in her hind quaters and back since I have been doing lots of serpentines, leg yielding and collecting with her. Will her back get sore?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Not necessarily. I know a horse with a roach back worse than hers, and he is out doing low level eventing (Pony club grade 4 I think, so around 60-70cm? Sorry I'm not familiar with pony club levels and protocols) and some basic dressage. He has not had a problem with his back as far as I know. As long as you are aware of what you're doing and tuned in to picking up any soreness, she should be fine.
As I said, it doesn't mean that she is going to be hopeless at eventing and fall apart if you jump her over 50cm, but when you compare her to a horse that is built for the job and bred for the job, both you and her are going to have a harder time reaching the same level.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Makes sense, at the moment she free jumps 90cm with ease, should I stop her from doing that now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

As long as she's fit enough and doing enough flat work to continue building hind quarter strength, then keep doing what you're doing.
It will be very important for you to work very much on getting her swinging her back, engaging her hindquarters and working into the bridle to develop strength through her back and quarters.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thats what we are doing!, my instructor has given us lots of hind quater strength builiding exercises and also things to do to get her working round and using her body correctly in the probably 1 and a 1/2 months i have been doing this we hve literally seen her muscles grow and develop, her hind quater is much less slanted now that it was not long ago and she is developing topline (i know this because we had to change her saddle gullet because she had grown more muscle!)

Thankyou very much


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Whoa! :shock: I think the day you bought her was her lucky day. What a transformation!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

